# [Erfahrungsbericht] NesteQ RubberScrew Magnet



## WallaceXIV (19. September 2010)

*[Erfahrungsbericht] NesteQ RubberScrew Magnet*
Die Firma NesTeQ war so freundlich mir ein RubberScrew Magnet Kit für einen Erfahrungsbericht zur Verfügung zu stellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "RubberScrew Magnet - Lüfterisolierungsset" dient der Geräuschreduzierung von Lüftern jeglicher Größe. Der Clou daran ist, dass man mit Hilfe der Magnete den Lüfter überall im Gehäuse platzieren kann, auch wenn dafür keine Bohrungen vorhanden sind. Der Lüfter kann horizontal, sowie vertikal im Gehäuse angebracht werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Installation ist denkbar einfach und die Magnete sind stark und halten sehr gut. Im Lieferumfang befinden sich vier Magnete mit dazugehörigen Gummiringen, sechs schwarze Rubber Screws und eine Installationsanleitung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das "Rubber Screw Magnet - Lüfterisolierungsset" ist ein witziges und auch nützliches Produkt für Jeden der den Luftstrom im Gehäuse optimieren will oder dem schlichtweg die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten fehlen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Straßenpreis für das Kit liegt derzeit bei ca. 4,50 Euro.​


----------



## Godspeed (19. September 2010)

Besten dank.
Das hört sich doch sehr vielversprechend an, ich denke ich werde mir mal 1 Kaufen.

Denkst du die halten auch an diesen "Lüftungsschlitzen" an der Seite am Gehäuse?


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. September 2010)

Welche Lüftungsschlitze meinst du?

Edit: Hab grade mal getestet, ich hab ein ziemlich grobes Gitter. Die Magnete sind ziemlich stark und es sind vier für einen Lüfter! Das hält.


----------



## elohim (21. September 2010)

find ich ne feine sache. hab genau mal sowas gesucht ...

also danke für den tip, wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. September 2010)

Nur doof wenn man ein alu case hat, sonst ne feine sache


----------



## WallaceXIV (21. September 2010)

elohim schrieb:


> find ich ne feine sache. hab genau mal sowas gesucht ...
> 
> also danke für den tip, wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt.



Ich wusste das anfangs auch nicht, deswegen hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich darüber mal einen Bericht mache.



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Nur doof wenn man ein alu case hat, sonst ne feine sache



Für ein Alucase ist das leider nicht geeignet, das ist richtig.


----------



## ReaCT (12. Oktober 2010)

wie verhalten sich die DVD-Laufwerke oder HDD wenn so ein Ding in der Nähe ist? ANsonsten ist es ne tolle Spielerei die ich mir auch holen werde.


----------



## WallaceXIV (12. Oktober 2010)

Also die Magnete sind ziemlich stark, aber wenn du die Lüfter nicht direkt auf den Laufwerken befestigst dürfte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## ReaCT (12. Oktober 2010)

Ok dann werd ich mal die Dinger an den unmöglichsten Positionen anbringen wenn sie da sind


----------



## WallaceXIV (12. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## BrainChecker (12. Oktober 2010)

Geil.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So bekomm ich doch noch meine 10 Lüfter ins Case .

Endlich entwickeln die Hersteller mal kleine, aber geniale Nischenprodukte.....

Eventl. sind die Teile auch praktisch um an einen CPU-Kühler der nur einen Fan hat einen zweiten zu bekommen.


----------



## ReaCT (23. Oktober 2010)

Finde die Dinger nicht mehr lagernd. Kannst du mir noch eine Bezugsquelle geben?


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. Oktober 2010)

Frag mal beim Hersteller an.


----------



## butzler (1. Mai 2011)

Perfekt, genau das was ich suche, um noch mehr Lüfter in meinem Midgard unterzubringen. 
Daaaaaaaaanke 
mad


----------



## darkhelfer03 (2. Mai 2011)

Super Tipp! Sowas kann ich gut gebrauchen


----------



## X6Sixcore (3. Mai 2011)

Wunderprächtig.

Da wird sich sicher ein Einsatzort finden lassen.

MfG


----------



## butzler (3. Mai 2011)

Warnung an alle !! Habe die Teile bei Amazon bestellt für 3,49 Eu, zwei Tage später waren sie da, alles perfekt. Kaum aus der Verpackung geschält, knallen zwei der vier Magnete aneinander - krack, aus zwei runden Teilen wurden vier halbrunde. 
Also, falls ihr Euch die Dinger kaufen wollt, extrem aufpassen, dass sich die kleinen Magnete nicht urplötzlich anziehen. Immer gut voneinander abschirmen, dann sollte eigentlich nix passieren. 
Viel Glück dabei 
mad


----------

